#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  大家好，我是新來的

## 海龍極斯

我叫做海龍極斯(海之龍，極之狼，斯之鷹)，
可以叫我<極>
老實說我蠻緊張的，
我當初是在找狼紙模的時候找這世外桃源，
興趣是畫畫(但也沒多強，不會電繪),看小說,
我善常摺紙和紙模，喜歡龍,狼,貓頭鷹和這裡，
最討厭在緊急時刻找不到東西，還有我在這裡什麼也不懂，如果我不小心做錯了什麼，請見諒，
總之，還請大家多多請較了。

----------


## 白瞳

極你好我是白瞳Owo//
可以叫我白醬uwu(?
我的興趣也是畫畫喔//
你可能比我厲害uwu(
我相信過久了你就不會緊張了(咦
下面有個聊天室
有空可以進來逛逛
很多獸都在那裡混
要注意板規(O
總之祝你在這裡玩得開心uwu

----------


## 曜狼

你好極！
我是曜狼，是隻不自量力喜歡幫別獸的狼XD
沒關係的，如果有遇到什麼困難或疑問，問就對了owOb
大家都是從不懂和陌生慢慢過來的（如果能快當然表示很厲害啦:3）

另外你的暱稱（?）極好酷！那如果方便也可以叫我曜喔^^
其他簡單介紹一下樂園好了，大家應該都會推薦你到下面的聊天室晃晃～
然後論壇的一些規定，總不能讓板龜生氣呢=3=具體規定是什麼相信置頂文都有喔
以及，

祝你玩得愉快^^

----------


## 孤寂白虎

極你好啊!我是孤寂白虎，叫我阿虎就可以了!
歡迎你來到狼樂，其實這裡有很多獸都是查東西無意間來到這!我也是喔!
我目前的興趣是畫畫+寫小說!
想要交朋友或有問題可以到首頁下方的聊天室喔!大部分的獸都會聚集在那裏!
貼心提醒要注意版規喔!不然被神獸處罰我們只能目送你!

----------


## 卡斯特

極你好，歡迎來到狼樂～
我是卡斯特，叫我卡滋就好www

不用緊張啦！這裡的獸都很友善，不會吃掉你的XDD(?
如果想認識大家也可以去首頁底下的聊天室找大家聊天～

狼鷹感覺好帥喔+A+++++
我也是同樣身為合體獸(?)的種族，不過我是偏向獅子、狼和鷲~~~


我不要講太多，不然等等其他人不知道要說什麼ww
大概就這樣，也期待你的摺紙和紙模，感覺很帥！！！
如果有任何問題都歡迎提出，大家都很樂意解答的～
那很高興認識你，未來還請多指教0x0//

----------


## 天狼貓

你好極！
我是天狼貓！
我也蠻喜歡看小說的，只是這陣子太忙沒怎麼看了（挖洞）
很高興你來到狼樂！有空時不妨到下面的聊天室跟大家認識認識。

----------


## 白神七夜

極你好 這裡是白神七夜 你可以叫我七夜
順帶一提興趣也是畫圖和寫文章
希望能多多交流 還請多多指教
這裡的獸都友善 很好相處
然後也歡迎到聊天室坐坐 但請小心版規
那麼祝你在這裡玩得開心
以上

----------


## 阿多納托.粥粥

極你好我是很懶的粥粥((不能吃的
你和本粥找到狼樂的原因都差不多呢
不強也能po一下畫呢說不定能互相提點學習~
以上,期待你在狼樂的活動 :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

極你好呀!
這裡是小飛///
常來聊天室坐坐(
總之歡迎來到狼樂!!!!!!!

----------


## 傑克

極你好，這裡是傑克OwO
喔喔喔我找到看小說的同好了(?
目前我正在努力的把貓戰士系列追完(扯遠了
如果想認識更多獸的話，歡迎到聊天室泡茶(?
總之歡迎你的到來OwO/

話說你喜歡的是甚麼樣類型的小說呢?

----------


## 弦月

極你好～
我是超可愛的弦月喔OwO/
狼鷹！感覺好帥的獸設！
是像奇美拉那種感覺的嗎？
另外真的不用緊張啦～大家混久了就熟了（？
我也喜歡看小說和畫畫，之後就期待你的作品囉～（？
有空歡迎來聊天室坐坐～可以切磋交流也可以打發時間～
最後就歡迎你來到狼之樂園囉！
祝你在這裡玩的開心～

----------


## NG 雪狼

安安你好 ^ . 3 . ^ ~~~ 我是頭上有冰 用戶名字甚麼的不要理 只是一隻香港的獸 每天都來混 總之我就是一個很奇怪的獸 oWo 我有空就去聊天室混混 然後才發現一天已經過了 OAO

----------


## 帝嵐

極你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就好了
偶爾自稱銀某
有繪圖和板規的問題也都能來問我喔!
我們都很歡迎給予指導!
紙模的話其實我也很喜歡做,可是都找不到喜歡的樣式QWQ
好啦那麼也很歡迎找到你屬的版面
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園!

----------

